# Zink or Field Proven



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

What would you prefer? I an currently using Zink calls but have thought about switching to field proven any info would be great thanks.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Toxic calls. Enough said.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I love my zinks. Why are you wanting to switch?


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

ZINK all the way!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used I don't know how many different brands of calls over the last few years and I would say; if it aint broke, don't fix it. Is there something about your current calls you don't like?


----------



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Dustin Richardson said:


> Toxic calls. Enough said.


Why are they toxic?


----------



## C_Wiser (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Lynch Mob..... Great customer service


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

I thought you were blowing competition with a DRC? seems to me you would run the same calls in the field and on the stage..but Zink all the way IMO. Both will be kick @$$ calls. Field got his start working in Freds shop, so seems the calls would run somewhat similar, I just prefer Zink because the company has been around awhile, and I can't complain with the results, both ducks and geese. If you're just wanting to try something new, check out Zinks new goose calls. I got the COD at the beginning of this season and absolutely love it, easiest blowing call I've ever used. Go to the store and run em all and see what you like the best. Like Joel said though...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> I have used I don't know how many different brands of calls over the last few years and I would say; if it aint broke, don't fix it. Is there something about your current calls you don't like?


If you like what your blowing like Joel said, "if it ain't broke don't fix it", I swear every time I hunt with Joel he is showing off a new call that he just bought, that's just his thing, and he makes it work....


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Zach Hedrick said:


> I thought you were blowing competition with a DRC? seems to me you would run the same calls in the field and on the stage..but Zink all the way IMO. Both will be kick @$$ calls. Field got his start working in Freds shop, so seems the calls would run somewhat similar, I just prefer Zink because the company has been around awhile, and I can't complain with the results, both ducks and geese. If you're just wanting to try something new, check out Zinks new goose calls. I got the COD at the beginning of this season and absolutely love it, easiest blowing call I've ever used. Go to the store and run em all and see what you like the best. Like Joel said though...if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Zach I was going to start blowing competition with DRC but some things happened so I am back to using zink calls but I think I am going to stick with zink you might have to let me try your COD.


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Anytime! You have my number!


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

It don't matter what you blow it only matter how you blow it


----------

